# ob flow sheet auditing



## joyce (May 8, 2014)

I can't find any resource that explains how to audit flow sheets when each visit is billed separately.  Can anyone provide insight on what elements to count?  I have providers who bill level 4, and I can't figure out how they are getting it.


----------



## MFMcoder (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Ob flow sheet*

Are the providers billing each visit separately because they are not part of the global package  
? OR?


----------



## joyce (Jul 9, 2014)

*ob flow sheet*

the carrier request individual visit instead of global


----------

